# LAPD officers rescue pilot who crash landed on train tracks



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Perfect storm of "holy shit!" but that's some damn fine work.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This is the shit body cams were made for, not because somebody was rude to an asshole civilian. It makes all the ridiculous cop movies come true. Amazing a plane crash on railroad tracks LOL, where other than LA could this possibly occur?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Also to the word to the wise, call the transit authority first before you start putting caution tape.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> where other than LA could this possibly occur?


Florida.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> Florida.


That would be a hang glider into a swamp, with a methhead pulling the pilot from an imminent alligator attack. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Where this occurred is about 100 yards from Foothill Division Police Station, which explains why they were there so fast. The officers did contact Metrolink to stop the train but as we see here, they didn't receive word in time. Not to mention, it takes quite a long time for a speeding train with all that weight behind it, to actually come to a stop.

From what I'm told, the officers didn't want to move the pilot from the plane as soon as they arrived because of the potential severity of his injuries from the plane crash. They didn't want to exacerbate what injuries he already had as we've always been taught not to move a victim such as this if you don't have to.. unfortunately as in this case, they had to!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know exactly happened, but the first thing I would have done before even getting out of cruiser is to have dispatch call Metrolink and order them to halt all rail traffic immediately.

Regardless those officers are hero's!


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> From what I'm told, the officers didn't want to move the pilot from the plane as soon as they arrived because of the potential severity of his injuries from the plane crash. They didn't want to exacerbate what injuries he already had as we've always been taught not to move a victim such as this if you don't have to.. unfortunately as in this case, they had to!


I think they made the correct decision!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> I don't know exactly happened, but the first thing I would have done before even getting out of cruiser is to have dispatch call Metrolink and order them to halt all rail traffic immediately.
> 
> Regardless those officers are hero's!


That decision is not up to a local manager. To shut down all rail traffic is a huge deal.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

PLANE and simple just great work by the officers who had no plan and had to WING it. They all have a TAIL to tell. Sorry for the bad YOKE😜

Seriously, I think that’s the first time I’ve seen a CRASHED plane “fly” again. Good job officers. I hope the pilot recovers quickly.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Open tab for those Coppers.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Great job there!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I can picture what COULD have happened. "We didn't want to move him, it could, f'rinstance, snap his neck." "I guess that doesn't matter now since his HEAD is over there and the rest of him is stretched out along 100 ft. of track."

Quick thinking, excellent job.


----------

